# driveway drag suggestions



## pitts2367 (Apr 3, 2008)

What is anyone using to keep gravel drives groomed? Mine is 3/4 mile long and I need something to control the crown and keep potholes at bay. I have two 45 hp tractors with 3 point hitches that I can use. I currently am using a 7 ft back blade. Thanks Shep


----------



## mjbk1200rs (Feb 22, 2010)

*driveway*

Hi, Go to DR power equipments web site. The products work well.


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

I will 2nd the DR.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I use a set of drags on the driveway as well as the path around the back of the barn. This will loosen up the gravel same as your road crews do when they grade your road. After you can use the scraper to level or fill in the pot holes


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I use a box blade


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

2nd the BoxBlade
for a drag you can use an old I beam , weld a eye on each end chain one shorter than the other drag keeping the long side towards the middle of the road. mine is 8"x 1/2" I beam 12' long, it works great for leveling big areas.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have always used the boxblade, but the DR would be nice to try.


----------



## bbeltram (Jan 2, 2009)

If you go the boxblade route, I'd suggest a pull-behind rather than a 3pt. You get a lot better control.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Talk to your road commissioner. He may have a road groomer if you have gravel roads in his township. He may just let you borrow it. My grandpas commissioner would even drop it off in first thing morning and retrieve it in the afternoon when his day was done


----------



## craig76 (Oct 23, 2008)

I use a 3 pt hitch box blade with grading wheels on it.


----------



## pitts2367 (Apr 3, 2008)

*lane work*

Thanks for all the suggestions, I found a land leveler that has teeth in the front and two blades in the back. I might give one a try. Our township has a raod groomer but won't let me use it because my lane is a private drive.


----------



## pitts2367 (Apr 3, 2008)

*land leveler pic*

Here is a pic of the land leveler by Lowrey.









Hope this link works.


----------



## pitts2367 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Pic*

Hey the picture went right in. These are only about 600 dollars for a 7 footer, what do you guys think.


----------



## pitts2367 (Apr 3, 2008)

*another pic*










Here is a front view.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Truthfully, I don't see why you would need to spent the $$. As long as you have plenty of gravel, you should be able to take your blade and pull them all in toward the middle in two passes. Then make another pass (or two) with the blade to smooth out. Either way is not going to be a perminant fix with gravel on dirt, this is why I would try to save the money. jmo


----------

